# Aktuelle Fänge Brandung M-V



## fredlabosch (15. November 2014)

Moin Moin, wollte demnächst mal wieder in die Brandung nach Rerik. Wie läufts da momentan? Kann jemand was über aktuelle Fänge sagen?


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Brandung M-V*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=71859

wenn keiner schreibt, selbst ausprobieren


----------



## fredlabosch (16. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Brandung M-V*

Vielen Dank für den Tipp, aber Anreise ist ein bisschen weiter, daher die Frage[emoji6]


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Brandung M-V*

Rerik ist  auch nicht mein Revier, ich kann es dichter haben....
Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch einer.#h


----------



## fredlabosch (16. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Brandung M-V*

Wo fährst du denn immer hin? Bin bisher immer nach rerik gefahren aufgrund einiger guter fänge. Bin aber auch für neues offen


----------



## mathei (16. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Brandung M-V*

Gestern war es nicht so dolle. Unter der Woche waren die Fänge besser


----------



## meckchris (17. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Brandung M-V*



mathei schrieb:


> Gestern war es nicht so dolle. Unter der Woche waren die Fänge besser



Sind die Fänge denn auch mittlerweile maßig?Zuletzt war nur unterer Halbwuchs zu bestaunen.Plane für nächstes WE einen Versuch,aber wohl eher Richtung Lübecker Bucht.


----------



## mathei (17. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Brandung M-V*

gelegentlich ne vernünftige platte, sonst nur kleinkram. wenig dorsch und ebenfalls wenn überhaupt maßig. schnapp dir lieber dein boot


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (18. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Brandung M-V*

Moin, am Freitag werde ich in Kühlungsborn sein und es in der Brandung versuchen. Da es relativ windstill sein wird und dieser, wenn überhaupt, nur aus Süd weht habe ich überlegt, wo es strategisch am Besten gehen sollte. Ich denke, dass es die Reriker Seite sein müsste. Was denken die ortsansässigen Profis? Petri Heil!


----------



## fredlabosch (18. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Brandung M-V*

Also ich denke Südwind wird eher ablandig sein in Rerik.


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (18. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Brandung M-V*

Klar, aber nicht so ablandig wie in Kübo, Börgerende und so, oder? Echter Mist, aber ich kann nur dieses WE. Vielleicht doch eher Seebrücke? Da ist's aber immer so voll...


----------



## fredlabosch (18. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Brandung M-V*

Da hast du natürlich recht. Ich warte auch schon auflandigen wind, aber soll erstmal nichts kommen. Ich war sonst auch immer auf der seebrücke,  aber mir geht das auch aufn nerv mit der masse an anglern und touris. Berichte mal wie es gelaufen ist,  wenn du da warst.


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (18. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Brandung M-V*

Nächsten Montag werde ich in der Rostocker Anglerkurve meinen Bericht veröffentlichen. Ahoi


----------



## fredlabosch (23. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Brandung M-V*

Jemand los gewesen dieses Wochenende?


----------



## HAVSEI (26. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Brandung M-V*



fredlabosch schrieb:


> Jemand los gewesen dieses Wochenende?


Anscheinend nicht #d

Ich wollte am Freitag auf den Darss,
da Tromper Wieck lt. Windfinder wahrscheinlich zu dolle wird.
Hat jemand ne Info ob in der letzten Zeit dort was ging???

Danke und


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (27. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Brandung M-V*

Ich war am Freitag in Heiligendamm / Börgerende. Platten (26bis37) auf Wattis. Und 40iger Dorsche auf Blinker.


----------



## Nelson Muntz (27. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Brandung M-V*

Hallo AVSEI,

war letzten Samstag direkt in Zingst zum Brandungsangeln. Gab insgesamt 5 maßige Dorsche bei Wind aus Südost in der Zeit von 18 bis 22.30 Uhr. Von Zingst bis Prerow wird es wohl bei dem angekündigten Wind schwer werden am Wochenende. Zudem wurde ja auch in Prerow gespült. Ab Ahrenshoop sollte eigentlich bei dem Wind noch gehen.

Gruß, Nelson


----------



## xbsxrvxr (27. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Brandung M-V*

da gibt´s zur zeit aber leider fast nix zu holen...
dorsch ist wohl gerade alle(viel fischerei in dem gebiet und glasklares wasser)


----------



## HAVSEI (27. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Brandung M-V*

Hallo Kollegen.

Danke für die Info's.:m
Mir bleibt wohl nix anderes übrig als 1. in Zingst über'n Deich zu gucken
ob es fischbar ist, um dann 2. ggf. nach Ahrenshoop auszuweichen.
Ich werde sehen...Würmer sind bestellt, Sachen sind gepackt, also alles bereit!
Wenn nichts läuft, dann war es ein schöner, kalter Strandabend.


----------



## HAVSEI (29. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Brandung M-V*

Hallo Kollegen.

Hatten gestern 12 Platte (28-35cm) und 2 Dorsche (45+47cm) auf den Darss zum mitnehmen.#6
Ansonsten nur 4 kleine Flundern und 2 Nemos wieder in die Freiheit entlassen...
Angelzeit war von 16:15 - 22:00 Uhr, Wind mäßig mit teilweise starken Böen aus O-SO. Temperatur, gefühlt -10°C
Alles in Allem ist's super gelaufen, solange es bedeckt war.
Ab ca. 19:30 Uhr dann sternenklar und die Bisse wurden merklich weniger.


----------



## fredlabosch (30. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Brandung M-V*

Moin moin.

War gestern in heiligendamm. Zu zweit hatten wir 13 maßige dorsche und 2 platten( 30cm und 37cm) und viele kleine nemos. Alles in allem ein gelungener Abend


----------



## maik79 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Brandung M-V*

Heute bürgerende 16-20 uhr 5 massige dorsche grösster 48 cm und ein paar nemos


----------

